# Composer/Producer



## MrFlexx (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi!

My name is Thomas and I live in Sweden. I've been writing music for the past 23 years and still I find it more and more fun doin' it. 

I've been playing the guitar for about 31 years "Started as a 4 years old fan of Elvis" I've also been playing the piano for about 20 years. 

As a Composer/Producer I'm writing music for others and ofcause for myself. I'm into various styles of music, but Smooth Jazz and Instrumental music in style of Joe Satriani, Neal Schon among other great guitarists, are close at heart. You can say my own style is a hybrid between Dave Koz, Joe Satriani, Neal Schon, Enya and Enigma with lots of nice guitars and pianos.

My gear contains Nuendo 3, Pro Tools 6.8, Kontakt 2, Stylus RMX + every Xpander, Atmosphere, Trilogy, Sophestry, Ra, EWQLSO Gold XP, PMI Bosendorfer 290, Ivory and almost everything from spectrasonics. 

For now I'm working solo but I'm interested in finding a co-writer.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi Thomas,

Welcome to VI! Great to see another guitarist onboard. I'm a guitarist as well, taught myself though, been playing for about 7/8 years and that's also the amount of time I've been into this music journey. Satriani rules btw!  Got some excerpts of albumwork I did a long time ago on my site:

www.sidbarnhoorn.com

You got a site yourself with some of your work?

Cheers,


----------



## Chrislight (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi Thomas and welcome to VI!  You'll find other long time guitarists on the forum - including the forum owner and Super Moderator.  Enjoy your time on the forum!


----------



## Jackull (Jul 22, 2006)

welcome thomas to this wonderful forum of talented & gifted composers, musicians & exhibitionist  look forward to hear your music...

btw, i like this name waywin "dimished mixolydinoxygenhypermega" satrianic

jackULL


----------



## MrFlexx (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanx everyone. I'm really looking forward getting to know you all. For now I don't have a website of my own. But as soon as I get one, I'll let you all know.


----------



## Remy (Jul 24, 2006)

Hej Thomas,

Soon we are going to be more swedes then germans here :mrgreen: 

Well on 2nd thought maybe not so soon :roll: 

Anyway välkommen !!!


----------

